# JSF und Opera



## rmacher (5. Apr 2014)

Hallo allerseits

Bin gerade am Erstellen einer JSF-Applikation und beim Testen der Anzeige in unterschiedlichen Browser habe ich festgestellt, dass bei der Verwendung von Opera 20 die Texte aus Messages-Dateien aus irgendeinerm Grund nicht gefunden werden. Alle meine Keys werden mit Fragezeichen eingerahmt angezeigt (z.B. *???user_name???*). Firefox, Chrome und IE zeigen es korrekt an.

Weiss jemand vielleicht, wo der Hund begraben sein könnte?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## rmacher (6. Apr 2014)

Opera neu installiert, danach war die Anzeige in Opera auch O.K.


----------

